# Just installed Apache 2.2, but I see Apache 1.3!



## aurora (May 18, 2009)

Hello,

I'm a new user of the FreeBSD. I had just installed FreeBSD 6.4 and then installed Apache 2.2, or more clearly I have performed these stepsinside /usr/local/)


```
bunzip2 < httpd-2.2.11.tar.bz2 | tar xvf - 
cd httpd-2.2.11
./configure
make
make install
```

and everything went smoothly. Then having typed either 
#httpd or 
#apachectl start (both of them work without any problem)

and in Firefox navigating to http://localhost I see the Apache 1.3 expression at the home page.

I guess what I get is the original version of apache that I might have installed during the installation of FreeBSD 6.4, and not the one I installed later.

I'm not sure what's really going on, what do you think?
Thanks.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 18, 2009)

One of the main philosophies of FreeBSD is to install applications from ports. Since you are new to FreeBSD I suggest you start by reading the handbook.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 18, 2009)

There is no 'original version of Apache' on FreeBSD installs. It's third-party, add-on software. My advice: stop screwing around with downloaded source tarballs, install the ports tree and install Apache from there. See ports(7) and portsnap(8). To get up and running quickly:


```
portsnap fetch extract
cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
make install clean
echo 'apache22_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache22 start
```


----------



## aurora (May 18, 2009)

*Oh, I wouldn't guess the Ports would matter*

I had heard of the Ports several times here and there but I really wouldn't guess that it would matter this much  It seems I've gotta start using it.

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 18, 2009)

Well, it doesn't "matter", I've run plenty of systems using generic source tarballs only over the years. It's just a huge convenience having everything in one place, adapted to the operating system, without dependency hell, and with the install/upgrade tools right there.


----------

